# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Hỏi về cách đấu AWC708C ( Control Laser ) với nguồn

## GioLangLe

E đang bị vướng đoạn mắc con điều khiển AWC với bộ nguồn thế nào vậy ạ? Mong anh em giúp đỡ.
- Và e muốn mắc luôn cái biến áp để chỉnh cường độ tia laser thì đấu nối thế nào vậy ạ?

- Cảm ơn mọi người đã đọc tin ạ

//Chúc cả nhà năm mới an lành, tiền vô như nước. Hehe

----------


## thucncvt

> E đang bị vướng đoạn mắc con điều khiển AWC với bộ nguồn thế nào vậy ạ? Mong anh em giúp đỡ.
> - Và e muốn mắc luôn cái biến áp để chỉnh cường độ tia laser thì đấu nối thế nào vậy ạ?
> 
> - Cảm ơn mọi người đã đọc tin ạ
> 
> //Chúc cả nhà năm mới an lành, tiền vô như nước. Hehe


Hình như  mới điện thoại nhờ mình hướng dẫn  xong

----------


## GioLangLe

> Hình như  mới điện thoại nhờ mình hướng dẫn  xong


Dạ không có anh ơi.

----------


## nnk

đây nhe 
đâu cần biến áp gì để chỉnh công suất nữa đâu, hỏi thằng gú 1 phát là có liền mà

----------


## GioLangLe

> đây nhe 
> đâu cần biến áp gì để chỉnh công suất nữa đâu, hỏi thằng gú 1 phát là có liền mà


Cảm ơn bác ạ. Đúng là nghiên cứu hồi ngu như kiến luôn. Huhu

----------


## ngoanhtu

Các bác nào đã dùng bộ AWC708 này cho em hỏi, bộ này có tính nặng "tự nhớ chương trình khi mất điện không" ?

Tức là con AWC708 của em đang chạy mà mất điện -> dừng máy, lúc có điện lại nó chỉ reset về gốc, bộ điều khiển không hỏi là "có muốn chạy lại chương trình cũ không ? -> chọn ok sẽ chạy lại chương trình đang chạy dở" như các máy laser khắc ?

Nếu nó có tính năng ấy thì có phải cài đặt gì ko ? Mong các bác làm rồi chỉ giúp e  :Smile:

----------

